
There Is No Difference Between Male and Female Brains - matt4077
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/06/there-is-no-biological-difference-between-male-and-female-brains/563702/?single_page=true
======
basicplus2
The brains of men contain stronger front-to-rear connections while those of
women are better connected from left to right.

[https://www.the-scientist.com](https://www.the-scientist.com) /the-
nutshell/male-and-female-brains-wired-differently-38304

~~~
king_nothing
Yup. This OP article is PC pseudoequality BS trying to force an agenda rather
than look at the data. There are far more numerous genius men than women
because of the wider variance (not expectation) of intelligence in men vs.
women; and there’s also more intellectually-challenged men than women.
Furthermore, testosterone, regardless of gender, is related to increased
facial hair, wider jaw, bigger genital bits (female roids users’ external
clitoris tends to grow), more aggression and more sexual contact. Furthermore,
there are definitely changes in fetal brain development from testosterone
exposure via PTT:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prenatal_testosterone_transfer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prenatal_testosterone_transfer)

------
subjectsigma
Is there a way to filter out articles from The Atlantic when reading HN so
that I don't see them?

Edit: Actually, this is not even the title of the article, I expected it to be
way stupider. Could you please correct it?

